# Uber has made its rating system EVEN WORSE



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

i wouldn't have thought it possible, but they did it.

Last night this d*****bag, after being d**chey, after being d**chey thru his entire ride, stared at me before he got out of my car and said "give me 5 stars." 

I drove off so he couldn't see me rating him & then tried to rate him 3 stars (2 more than he deserved). Surprise! Uber wants you to take a freaking survey if you want give a below 5 star rating. I couldn't do that & drive at the same time so I just gave this asshole 5 stars so I could at least start getting new trips.

I'm sick of this shit.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Whats the point of ratings if your not changing pax behavior. Take a minute of your obviously low margin time and write or move on sheesh


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

The survey is probably so Uber can gather more info about the d**chy pax. They need this because pax are always complaining about how unfair the passenger rating system is.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

I get those surveys sometimes even when I give someone 5 stars, so they might be just random. But whenever I get one I think how stupid it is to send surveys to drivers WHILE THEY'RE DRIVING!!!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You should have 1 star him right in front of him. If you do 9 good ride 1 bad ride won’t kill you. 

But you can still report him for forcing you to rate him 5 stars because you were Concerned about your safety.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

KellyC said:


> i wouldn't have thought it possible, but they did it.
> 
> Last night this d*****bag, after being d**chey, after being d**chey thru his entire ride, stared at me before he got out of my car and said "give me 5 stars."
> 
> ...


stop making excuses and get a real job.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KellyC said:


> i wouldn't have thought it possible, but they did it.
> 
> Last night this d*****bag, after being d**chey, after being d**chey thru his entire ride, stared at me before he got out of my car and said "give me 5 stars."
> 
> ...


Idiot deserved a one star. 
A little disappointed you didn't take the time



Grand Master B said:


> stop making excuses and get a real job.


Speaking of the devil...


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Grand Master B said:


> stop making excuses and get a real job.


**** off, thanks.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Not random. You pax rating pattern has flagged the system. Try reading up on driver rating faq from Uber or look at Grand Masters advice. Uber has a lot of drivers and prefers ants to outliers.


----------

